# If I don't pass the background check reapply?



## TheMightyRaja (Jun 5, 2015)

Hi I was wondering if I could reapply for Uber if I failed the background check the first time? The convictions happened seven years ago this same month of June but several days later to make it a complete seven years! I was hoping I could wait till next month since the background check only is allowed by law to go back no more than seven years. So that I can apply all over again hopefully my background check will clear this time around?


----------



## UberDesson (Jan 18, 2015)

Uber will still have your record on their system. If I were u, I would email Uber Support and let them know that those convictions on your record have passed the 7th year mark. If that does not work, then reapply with a different email address.


----------



## TheMightyRaja (Jun 5, 2015)

UberDesson said:


> Uber will still have your record on their system. If I were u, I would email Uber Support and let them know that those convictions on your record have passed the 7th year mark. If that does not work, then reapply with a different email address.


Thank you for your input!


----------



## IndyDriver (Nov 6, 2014)

Applying with a different email address doesn't change your social security number. I highly doubt they would reconsider.


----------



## TheMightyRaja (Jun 5, 2015)

IndyDriver said:


> Applying with a different email address doesn't change your social security number. I highly doubt they would reconsider.


Yea but under the FCRA fair credit reporting act in California a background check can legally only go back seven years! They are not allowed to report anything over seven years old!


----------



## UberDesson (Jan 18, 2015)

IndyDriver said:


> Applying with a different email address doesn't change your social security number. I highly doubt they would reconsider.


You are right and Uber will still find out about his background. A different email address will not change his SSN but will get him back in the Uber application system. Only then, he can email Support and explain about the changes in his background record.


----------



## IndyDriver (Nov 6, 2014)

TheMightyRaja said:


> Yea but under the FCRA fair credit reporting act in California a background check can legally only go back seven years! They are not allowed to report anything over seven years old!


With that being the case you may have luck, but I don't know. All depends on if Uber keeps track of why they denied a driver. Won't hurt to try.


----------



## UberRidiculous (May 19, 2015)

TheMightyRaja said:


> Hi I was wondering if I could reapply for Uber if I failed the background check the first time? The convictions happened seven years ago this same month of June but several days later to make it a complete seven years! I was hoping I could wait till next month since the background check only is allowed by law to go back no more than seven years. So that I can apply all over again hopefully my background check will clear this time around?


Maybe this is a blessing in disguise. You should apply with Lyft.


----------

